# Crown molding Jigs?



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello,

I will be replacing some crown molding soon (ceiling & baseboards). Has anyone used any molding jigs to ensure tight fitting and accurate molding cuts?

Appreciate any recommendations

Thanks in advance


----------

